# Pork Tenderloin



## rbnice1 (Nov 23, 2019)

So with turkey day fast approaching, then christmas shortly after that I figured Id do some pork this weekend.  We do prime rib for christmas, which I will hopefully remember to document this year...  I get excited and a little drunk and forget every year!

Tied bother loins together to make them a bit bigger!







coated with  light coating a yellow mustard then my rub!






Wrapped up then in the fridge till tomorrow morning.  It will go on the smoker for 2 hours then in the sous vide for 7-8 hours at 142f.  Last time it was amazing!
Will try to remember to grab pics after the smoker and the sousvide.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2019)

Those look more like tenderloins to me. I really like tenders. I just smoke them until they get in the 140ish range and pull them. The carry over will take them up to 145*. It sounds like you have a proven plan, enjoy them babies. 

Chris


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 23, 2019)

They are tenderloins....  
And I used to just smoke them as well.  This method gives them a bit of smoke flavor, however the outside/skin is much much more tender.  They almost have a texture like beef fillet minion.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2019)

RBN1 , I'm in!


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok its out of the smoker and vac bagged and into the SV.  I went a little longer then I wanted to on the smoker.  Damn youtube sucked me in again.  Im hoping a little butter in the bag will help.


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 24, 2019)

ok turned out fantastic!  not dry, super tender, great flavor.


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 25, 2019)

looks good! Will have to try that next.


----------

